# Front End Support on Chevy



## Breck75 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does anyone have any idea or any experience with front end suspension support for a 1/2 ton chevy "99". I have put a 7'6" super duty Boss plow on my truck and it drops the front end about 2". I was just wondering if there is anything that would help that. I have to check but I think the torsion bars are already turned up on them. Kevin


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Do a search for Timbrens. I bought them but have not installed them yet. alot of guys on this board swear by them. 

Good luck. :waving:


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

2" ???

I wouldn't worry about it.

Your not hurting anything.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

What kinda ballast are you running in the back?


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Timbrens will help a lot.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Sure Timbrens will help, but unless your dragging or scraping, I'd say they are a waste of money.

Especially if he only deflects 2" lower when raising the plow.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ya but they may help when you hit large bumps to stop you from bottoming out... they are not really that expensive, and are quick to install...


----------



## Breck75 (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought about running 400-500lbs of ballast. This is my first year and I just got my plow a month ago. Other than squating 2" my truck handles very well other than needing a little ballast. What are Timbrens? Thanks Kevin


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Put the ballast back there!!! 500 is were i would start. Behind the rear wheels and make sure its secure.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Crank your bars a few turns, at 709 lbs, that's not all that much weight for such a good plow.

Heck, a Meyer C-7.5 is heavier weight wise!


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Timbrens are cheap and worth it. You could probably put them in yourself. They replace your factory bump stops.


----------



## Duplantisjj (Sep 28, 2004)

I have an 02 Chevy 1/2 ton and a steep entry on my driveway. Before Timbrens my plow undercarriage would scrape the driveway. Also the truck would drop about an inch and a half when I raised the plow,,,also I would get this front floating oceanliner effect when I hit bumps on the road while carrying the plow.  

After Timbrens, no nose diving, no scraping undercarriage on my driveway, truck feels a bit more like a truck now...a bit firmer..the front only drops about a half inch when the plow is raised..

I've heard good and bad things about cranking torsion bars, but haven't heard anything bad about timbrens.

I spent $4,000 for the plow, Timbrens were definitely worth $150..


----------



## Breck75 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I will probably try plowing without anything and then go with the timbrens if needed. I have never plowed with the truck yet so will see how it goes first. Thanks Kevin :waving:

I paid $3800 for the plow I think if needed the timbrens will be worth the money. I have done a search on the net and found them for $172.00.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

timbrens are definitly worth the money. i paid 149 for mine from www.truckspring.com/


----------



## Duplantisjj (Sep 28, 2004)

Breck75 said:


> I paid $3800 for the plow I think if needed the timbrens will be worth the money. I have done a search on the net and found them for $172.00.


Go to www.truckspring.com

That's where I got mine from...They were actually $143, and free shipping for you guys down south, I had to pay $30 shipping to Alaska 

John


----------



## Bryan C. King (Jan 19, 2004)

To help out my sagging front end I removed the origional bump stops from the lower control arms of my 96 Tahoe that had 145K miles on them. They were very dry rotted as you might imagine and definately needed replacement. I found a set of Timken Load Levelers that pretty much bolt in place of the old bump stops. Boy let me tell you, it helped tremendously. The front of my truck does not sag at all any more.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

...ya ya....definitley don't forget about ballast!!!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

2" is alot of sag, it is enough to make it hit the factory bumps when you drive over a dip in the road, factory bumpstops are rigid and do not flex like the timbrens do inder a shockload.

and as a FYI I sell them to plowsite members for $135 shipped to your door


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> 2" is alot of sag, it is enough to make it hit the factory bumps when you drive over a dip in the road, factory bumpstops are rigid and do not flex like the timbrens do inder a shockload.


Factory bump stops ridgid?
They have the consistancy of a marshmallow. I could collapse my factory bump stops in my hands. My guess is that they do not support ANY weight at all, just a soft piece of crap to offer a last defense, and to keep steel from meeting steel.

The Timbrens are a lot more ridgid, and will offer a lot more support to the suspension.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> and as a FYI I sell them to plowsite members for $135 shipped to your door


Nate, 
does that include the rear ones as well????Rob


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Rob, $135 buys rears for:

83-04 rangers
70-96 ford ½ & ¾ ton trucks/vans
97-03 f-150&LDf-250 along with 250 SD w/o tow package
ram ½ & ¾ tons from 94-04
99-04 chevy / gmc ½ & ¾ tons 
chevy colorado/canyon
88-99 chevy ½ & ¾ ton old body style trucks & g-series vans

I am also branching out into Air-Lift airbags and air springs

Nate~


----------

